
Researchers see health effects across generations from popular weed killer - clumsysmurf
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2019-04-health-effects-popular-weed-killer.html
======
asdfasdfdavid
This is huge, even though it is a mouse study space we should really be
examining glyphosate more carefully given how prevalent it is in our food.

